# Cockapoo x cavapoo



## Emmi Lou (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi I'm new to this forum!
We're hoping to have our first 4 legged friend join our household in a few weeks time. 
The type of dog we're looking at having is a cockapoo x cavapoo. Can anyone tell me what this would be called? Would it just be a cockapoo x?
The breeder I'm looking at buying from is highly recommended and I know of someone that has previously had a pup from them. 
We've not had a dog before so any advice would be greatly appreciated especially with regards to walking. We do a lot of walking/hiking and would love to take our 4 legged friend when it is old enough. I have done some reading with regards to their bone development so I'm aware it won't be able to do this for a while. 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum 

A cockerpoo x Cavapoo is really just a crossbreed - cockerpoos and cavapoos are just crossbreeds anyway that someone has given a mashed up name to, they’re not breeds.

The thing with cross breeds is there’s no way to know what you’re getting - they could have any mix of physical and personality characteristics from any of the 3 breeds. What is it that draws you to this mix?

The other problem is that anyone breeding crossbreeds, especially mixes of 3 different breeds, is highly unlikely to have done any of the health tests (xrays, dna tests etc) on the parent dogs for the health problems common to the 3 different breeds. Cavaliers in particular can have some serious health issues.

If your interest in this crossbreed stems from someone you know having a nice dog (who may end up being nothing like your dog), we could probably point you to other breeds that have the characteristics you are after, and that you will be able to find a reputable breeder of so you have the best chance of a happy, healthy dog.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Second everything @McKenzie said! You never really know what you're getting with a crossbreed (especially one that's 3 breeds). Two pups from the same litter could have completely different characteristics. Health testing (the parents not the pup!) is really important to limit the chance of the pup having hereditary health issues, most breeders of these crosses don't bother with health testing so aren't ideal places to get pups from.

What are you looking for in a dog?


----------



## Emmi Lou (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks for responding.
They are a reputable breeder and all of the necessary health checks have been done. She owns a King Charles, Poodle, cavapoo, cockapoo. 
We have been looking at getting a cockapoo for a couple of years and now is the right time for us to purchase one. The breeder we would like to use has had cockapoo x this time round where as previous times they've been just cockapoos. 
They do come with all the necessary paperwork etc. It's not a decision we've taken lightly and just jumped into.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Emmi Lou said:


> Thanks for responding.
> They are a reputable breeder and all of the necessary health checks have been done. She owns a King Charles, Poodle, cavapoo, cockapoo.
> We have been looking at getting a cockapoo for a couple of years and now is the right time for us to purchase one. The breeder we would like to use has had cockapoo x this time round where as previous times they've been just cockapoos.
> They do come with all the necessary paperwork etc. It's not a decision we've taken lightly and just jumped into.


What necessary paperwork do the pups come with? As a crossbreed these should be the health tests and there is no official paperwork for crossbreed. Health testing is much more than just a check up at the vets. There are specific tests recommended for each individual breed, for the pup you're looking at that would involve being tested for all health issues associated with cavaliers, poodles and cocker spaniels. I'm not up on my health testing for those breeds but I know cavaliers can have heart issues (@Jamesgoeswalkies knows a lot about them so perhaps they can provide what tests should have been carried out). Poodles and cockers I believe can have eyes issues and I think poodles should be hip scored. There are probably more but, personally I'm not sure. You can look them up on the kennel club website I think.
The certificates for these specific tests should be shown to you for both parents. Not just a health check by the vet to say they are good for breeding.

I commend the breeder if they have actually done those tests but, from my experience, breeders of the poo crosses (especially if they are breeding 2nd generation) don't usually bother with any health tests as they are more about making money as people want poo crosses and don't know about health testing.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

When you say health checks do you really mean checks or tests. The difference between them is vital. Checks means a vet visit to see if the dog is in good health on that day. Tests mean specific breed tests such as X-rays for hip dysphasia, specific and specialist eye tests for cateracts and for caveliers in particular heart exams and other specific tests for some of the awful diseases present in caveliers. These can be costly and are often skipped by breeders of cross breeds
Ther should be certificates of the health tests which the breeder should show you to prove they have been done


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

So - sorry to be pedantic, but health checks are different from health tests.

Cavaliers in particular can suffer from serious heart problems, hip dysplasia, eye problems and an excruciating condition called Syringomyelia. Poodles also can suffer from hip dysplasia and eye problems.

So if you are buying from this breeder, please ask for evidence, proof (in the form of test results) that the breeding lines have been tested for these and are clear.

I would like to add, I am not a breed snob, but puppies that are bred without proper regard to health testing can have years of suffering or die early deaths, so costing the owners a lot in vet bills and an even greater amount in heartache.


----------



## Emmi Lou (Apr 29, 2020)

Sorry - I meant health tests with documentation to support these.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Emmi Lou said:


> Sorry - I meant health tests with documentation to support these.


That is great if they have the tests. Do you have a list of the tests that have been carried out and the results of them?

In terms of what you would call the dog, it would be a mongrel or crossbreed as both cockapoo and cavapoo are made-up names for crossbreed dogs.

When will you be picking the pup up? In terms of advice, reading a good puppy book before you collect the pup is a good idea. "The perfect puppy" by Gwen Bailey is a good one, as is (apparently) "Easy peasy puppy squeazy". Get as much information as possible about what you should be doing with your new pup, but also accept that all pups are different and often you will find yourself in situations that you never read about! Make the most of peace and quiet before the pup arrives and prepare yourself that you may get a touch of the "puppy blues", which is completely normal.

Are you planning to crate train the dog? Have you bought everything you need or is there still stuff that you need to get? Has the breeder advised how the handover will be done whilst maintaining social-distancing?

The world is a bit of a weird place at the moment and you won't be able to go to any puppy classes for a while, but there is lots you can do in terms of socialisation - introducing your pup to lots of sights, sounds and smells, different types of flooring etc.

This forum is a wealth of information so if there is anything you want to know then just ask.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Hell and welcome



Emmi Lou said:


> Can anyone tell me what this would be called?


A mixed breed or what we call a Heinz in our house 



Emmi Lou said:


> Sorry - I meant health tests with documentation to support these.


What health tests? I would hope for heart scans for the cavalier as the breed is riddled with heart problems (speaking from experience)


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Hello and welcome regarding your first question, I call them mongrels and they used to be free to a good home.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Emmi Lou said:


> The type of dog we're looking at having is a cockapoo x cavapoo. Can anyone tell me what this would be called? Would it just be a cockapoo x?


The problem with buying dogs of F2 and F3 mixed breeds is that they will simply produce that - another mixed breed - and indeed this time the offspring may bare little resemblance to either of the original (grand)parent breeds. The pup will be cute because all puppies are cute. If you are looking for cute and curly though be aware that neither the Cocker nor the Cavalier has a curly coat and many third and forth generation crosses (F2/F3 onwards) produce dogs will longer thin coats. Genetics doesn't divide evenly so there is no name for these crosses although breeders of these crosses will try and give them a breed style name (to charge more money).

This isn't to put you off buying a puppy from this breeder - certainly if she is as good as you say she is - and as i said, all puppies are gorgeous - but if you are buying a third generational crossbreed just be aware they can be genuinely a mixture.

And as for Health Tests - most breeders will carry out the DNA tests (Curly Coat/Dry Eye etc) what you need to ensure has been done in that there are clear heart certificates on both parents and for the original parent Cavalier. Cavaliers also carry Syringomelia and whilst I am pretty sure the breeder won;'t have carried out an MRI (brain scan) do ask about the Cavalier family history. Cavaliers should live a healthy happy life into early teens so any earlier would be suspect to me.

In regard to walking - well, you are choosing a small breed but my Cavaliers are happy to run the fields and take part in training and agility and poodles carry energy and enthusiasm too so I am sure you will find yourself a walking companion.

J


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Emmi Lou said:


> The type of dog we're looking at having is a cockapoo x cavapoo. Can anyone tell me what this would be called?


A muttapoo  I would call the pup a mutt or maybe a poodle cross. Mutts are great, but if you're looking for specific traits either physical or temperament, you're better off going with the breed. For example if you want a non-shedding coat like poodles have, get a poodle. A poodle crossed with a shedding breed is going to shed. If you want the cavalier temperament, go with a cavalier. A cavalier cross may or may not have the temperament you're looking for.



Emmi Lou said:


> We have been looking at getting a cockapoo for a couple of years and now is the right time for us to purchase one.


 It's actually a very unsettled time right now. This is a great post about getting a dog in current times:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/for-those-considering-getting-a-pet-during-lockdown.526618/


> I've decided to write a pretty long post on this subject as I've not seen it covered much & over the last few weeks I've noticed an astonishing trend.
> 
> It's very worrying seeing so many people wanting puppies, kittens & other pets right now. Some people on pet selling sites are offering 4 figure sums for what are essentially mutts, that's how desperate to add a pet they are, this was unheard of before Covid-19, when everyone apparently wanted a bargain. I imagine puppy farmers are rubbing their hands with glee at the prospect of selling their wares at even more inflated prices.
> 
> ...





Emmi Lou said:


> Sorry - I meant health tests with documentation to support these.


What kind of documentation? That's odd as usually the documentation that goes with most health tests (tests not checks) is published on a searchable database. You simply look up the breeder or dog and find the relevant results. The paperwork itself would stay with the breeder, no need for you to have any paperwork as you should be able to see it all on the database. 
Out of curiosity, what tests do you have documentation for?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Officially it would be considered a mongrel, as a crossbreed is technically a mix of two purebred breeds.

Whilst it's great you say these puppies are from health tested parents, have you considered the other drawbacks to getting a puppy during lockdown? What plans do you have in place for socialising? What about vet visits?

The kennel club has outlined the guidelines regarding picking up new puppies which you can view here - https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/health/for-breeders/breeders-and-coronavirus-covid-19-faqs/

So I assume you won't be picking the puppy up yourself? And the breeder will either be holding onto the litter for longer or delivering them herself? As a result of not being able to view the litter in accordance with the lockdown rules, are you willing and happy to take a puppy from dogs you have not met yourself or premises you have visited?
There are loads of challenges currently for breeders & new puppy owners alike and your decision should be considered carefully given the current circumstances.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> As a result of not being able to view the litter in accordance with the lockdown rules, are you willing and happy to take a puppy from dogs you have not met yourself or premises you have visited?


...which is now illegal under Lucy's law which came into force at the beginning of April. Pups have to be seen with their mother if they're sold under a certain age which I can't remember exactly.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> Officially it would be considered a mongrel, as a crossbreed is technically a mix of two purebred breeds.
> 
> Whilst it's great you say these puppies are from health tested parents, have you considered the other drawbacks to getting a puppy during lockdown? What plans do you have in place for socialising? What about vet visits?
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was going to say. No way can you view the pups or collect it without breaking the law.



Burrowzig said:


> ...which is now illegal under Lucy's law which came into force at the beginning of April. Pups have to be seen with their mother if they're sold under a certain age which I can't remember exactly.


oh yes, never thought of that one. It is a dreadful situation for anyone that had a pregnant bitch at lockdown but very very stupid of anyone that has had a bitch mated during lockdown.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

You could well be getting the very best of the three breeds concerned or alternatively you could be getting the very worse of all three breeds concerned. As a previous post, I too speak from experience, have had two Cavi's both of which had enlarged hearts one of which was stone deaf the other one of which was epileptic & had to be PTS at 3 1/2 Be very wary of designer dogs (crossbreeds or mongrels) from 'Hobby Breeders' usually nothing more than someone wanting to make a few bob by putting their own dogs together! Please reconsider your choice & get a breed dog not encouraging the breeding of designer dogs.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Considering the dogs that this breeder owns, it just seems to me they've got them purely to create popular mutts, or saw a way to take advantage and make money. I wouldn't touch the pups or line their greedy pockets.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> Considering the dogs that this breeder owns, it just seems to me they've got them purely to create popular mutts, or saw a way to take advantage and make money. I wouldn't touch the pups or line their greedy pockets.


This made me laugh, well said Leanne! Having got a fantastic pure bred dog with all relevant tests plus a really caring breeder who was more worried about their welfare than the money makes it worth waiting!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

The OP hasn't been back since her first post so I'm assuming she's no longer interested in our advice.:Locktopic


----------

